# Welche Spiele kann man von PS3 auf PS Vita streamen? -> Remote Play



## OBI-Hoernchen (27. Oktober 2013)

Guten Abend,

ich überlege mir eine PS Vita (WiFi+3G + 8Gb Speicherkarte + Killzone für 169€) zuzulegen, damit ich den heimischen Fernseher nicht immer in Beschlag nehme, wenn ich mal etwas zocken möchte... 

Nun meine Frage: Ist es derzeit möglich, via Remote Play, alle Games von der PS3 ruckelfrei auf der Vita spielen zu können?
In den letzten 2 Stunden suchte ich vergebens eine aktuelle Kompatibilitätsliste -.-

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Mühe

MfG Basti

/edit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remote_Play#Software_compatibility - diese scheint relativ aktuell zu sein


----------



## imdv (27. Oktober 2013)

Servus,

also eine Liste welche Games man streamen kann hab ich leider auch nicht... Aber man kann, wenn die PS3 nicht gehackt ist, fast keine Spiele streamen. Das einzige Game das bei mir funktioniert ist Wipeout.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (27. Oktober 2013)

ja ich habe von 3en oder 4 gelesen die funktionieren sollen. Ich dachte da gäbe es eventuell schon Neuigkeiten, da die Listen schon mind. 1/2 Jahr alt waren.

Meine PS3 ist nicht gehackt. Ist es überhaupt möglich die SuperSlim zu hacken?

Das ist sehr schade mit der geringen Kompatibilität des RemotePlays, das wird wohl erst irgendwann mit der PS4 flüssig laufen - befürchte ich...

Falls jemand weitere Infos hat -> gern her damit


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (27. Oktober 2013)

Die Funktion wird leider wirklich nicht von vielen Spielen unterstützt.
Hier eine Liste :Remote Play - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Der Grund wird in dem Wikipedia Artikel sogar auch erläutert: Das Streaming von PS3 zu PSP/Vita ist über Software gelöst. Hierfür muss aber dann auf Ressourcen für das eigentliche Spiel verzichtet werden, was verständlicherweise nicht gerne von den Spiele Entwicklern gemacht wird, da die PS3 ja leider nicht soviel RAM besitzt.
Bei der PS4 soll dass dann Hardwareseitig laufen und somit auch praktisch für jedes Spiel (außer Move Spiele, das kann die VITA nun mal nicht). Ich freu mich schon darauf. Bei der Kombination PS3/VITA funktioniert es schon mal ganz gut, wenn es denn unterstütz wird. Bei guter WLAN-Verbindung gibt es auch kaum Eingabe-Verzögerung.
Btw. alle PSOne Games gehen per RemotePlay

Ich würde die VITA immer wieder kaufen. Vor allem, das Angebot für 169€ ist wirklich spottbillig, da kann man nichts falsch machen. Ich habe zumindest bis heute nicht bereut das Ding bei Realese für 300€ gekauft zu haben. Und Killzone bringt auch Spaß.
Ich würde beim Kauf gleich noch Gravity Rush als Retail Version mitkaufen, kostet nur noch 20€ und ist vermutlich sogar das beste VITA exklusive Spiel.


----------



## Apfelringo (27. Oktober 2013)

Ja das wird erst mit der Ps4 richtig eingeführt, aber die Vita ist trotzdem eine gute Investition.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (27. Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!  na dann bleibt ja nur zu hoffen auf künftige Softwareentwicklungungen... Da ich ja auch ps+ Mitglied bin habe ich schon einige kostenfreie Downloadgames angesammelt... Dann werde ich morgen wohl beim Saturn zuschlagen, dort soll es das bundle wohl auch geben! Was mich allerdings stutzig macht - dort wird nicht auf die 3G - Ausstattung der Vita hingewiesen... Ich bezweifele aber eh, dass ich diese mal gebrauchen werde...


----------



## imdv (28. Oktober 2013)

Vorsicht wegen der 3G-Version... wenn es nicht explizit beworben ist, dann handelt es sich um die reine WIFI-Version, die hat kein 3G-Modul und auch keinen SIM-Kartenslot.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (28. Oktober 2013)

Beim Saturn gibt es das package mit der 3G - Version, obwohl es online nur als Wifi Version angepriesen wurde


----------

